# headers



## magicninja (Sep 30, 2007)

was wondering where i could find a passenger side v8 header for an audi 100.


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: headers (magicninja)*

You mean like this:


----------



## magicninja (Sep 30, 2007)

yea


----------

